# Halloween Moon Crabs



## HalloweenCrab (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I noticed there's a shortage of good care sheets available for Halloween Moon Crabs, so if anyone is looking for more information on keeping the species, I recommend checking out http://www.halloweencrab.com/

That's a site I put together, combining several years experience keeping the species along with information and recommendations from others.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi 


The crabs maybe cute ? But Lucile with torts you have to tell us more . What temps do they like ? How much humidity and water do they need ? And most of all what do they look like ? Good luck !


----------



## HalloweenCrab (Apr 3, 2017)

??? I'm sorry, but I don't understand the first part of that. As for temperatures and humidity though, that's mentioned on the website; along with a quick video too! In my experience, they seem most comfortable between around 78 and 82 degrees, with humidity at between 75 - 85%.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 3, 2017)

HalloweenCrab said:


> ??? I'm sorry, but I don't understand the first part of that. As for temperatures and humidity though, that's mentioned on the website; along with a quick video too! In my experience, they seem most comfortable between around 78 and 82 degrees, with humidity at between 75 - 85%.


Sorry spell check didn't like the word "like " and changed it to " Lucile "


----------

